
Sorry, Ms. Ehmke, the “Hippocratic License” Can’t Work (2019) - Fnoord
https://perens.com/2019/09/23/sorry-ms-ehmke-the-hippocratic-license-cant-work/
======
Tomte
From the license:

> software developers have divorced themselves from the consequences of the
> code that we write

Either the author is a developer or she isn't. But switching voices within a
single sentence just cries for an editorial pass over the text.

